# Insulating slab under walk in cooler???



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

2 inch foam board insulation should suffice.


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

pernluc said:


> 2 inch foam board insulation should suffice.


do you take the foam board only to the edge of the cooler or do you insulate the entire slab where the cooler sits which will be 18" larger on all 4 sides


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

I would go to the exterior dimentions of the cooler. If the foam will be exposed inside the cooler you should line floor with 3/4 CDX plywood with 1x4 sleepers under at 24" on center so it remains flat, then at end of season remove it to hose down if its really bloody.


----------



## cstackus (Mar 21, 2011)

You could even go one step further. We sell heat trace cable that goes under the insulation to prevent "freezer frost heave". Since concrete is so pourous, moisture can get into the bottom of it and freeze. Thus, treating your freezer like a freeway, giving it pot holes, or worse making the whole floor crack and buckle. Wouldn't be too expenseive for a cooler that small. Google freezer frost heave, check it out.


----------



## Chef_m_yaeger (Mar 15, 2011)

Quick question why not just put a floor in the walk-in? They sell them pre-made and are easy to install, designed to hold the cold in and be easy to clean in fact if installed right most of them can be pressure washed clean. That is what I would do just for easy also it will protect the concrete. Just 2 cents from a chef


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

Chef_m_yaeger said:


> Quick question why not just put a floor in the walk-in? They sell them pre-made and are easy to install, designed to hold the cold in and be easy to clean in fact if installed right most of them can be pressure washed clean. That is what I would do just for easy also it will protect the concrete. Just 2 cents from a chef


Problem with hanging deer when the weather is warm is that you never get all the bloody water from the deer. Since I have to pour concrete for a foundation anyway, why not install a floor drain and insulate the floor killing two birds with one stone


----------



## Chef_m_yaeger (Mar 15, 2011)

Opps sorry I don't kill many animals in warm weather.


----------



## hogasm (Jan 24, 2011)

Chef_m_yaeger said:


> Opps sorry I don't kill many animals in warm weather.


Bow season in Va starts in Sept which is usually still in the 60's and if you like to hang your deer for any amount of time it needs to be cool

Even this Dec22 it was in the high 60' to low 70's. Then on Christmas day we had 14" of snow.


----------

